# Hidden Features



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

I've always admired a particular feature on some cars where you could extend the sun visor. This is useful, for example, when the sun is coming through the side window but is just out of reach of the visor. I was disappointed with the Phaeton in this regard because it didn't have an extension.
Well, I should have known better. Leave it to my 9 year old to discover that the sun visor can slide out the rod that it is mounted on! This works just as well as an extension.
Is this documented anywhere and I just missed it?
I invite others to mention other "hidden features" that this fabulous car has, even if they seem minor. It's fun to find these little conveniences. 
One that comes to mind is the detent that you feel at '0' when you turn the little wheels for the heated seats. That allows you to zero them out without looking. Another is that you can turn the radio/cd player back on (I know it's never actually off) by pressing the "volume up" (or down) button on the steering wheel. Any others?


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

I think I will run a hidden features demo at the Chicago GTG.
~PC


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Hidden Features (car_guy)*

My compliments to your 9 year old - I didn't know that sun visors slid out! Neat-O.
The only other 'hidden trick' that I can think of off the top of my head is the fast load and fast unload feature of the CD changer. If you press the EJECT button and hold it for about 3 to 5 seconds, it will spit all the CDs out in sequence. Likewise, if you press and hold the LOAD button for 3 to 5 seconds, you can feed CDs in one after another. The changer does not have to be empty for the fast load feature to work - if there are a few CDs in already, it will automatically select the empty slots for the ones you want to load in quick succession.
Michael


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Hidden Features (PanEuropean)*

Thanks for the info on these, They were hidden from me also. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Hidden Features (car_guy)*

I remember another hidden feature I 'discovered'. When you change the volume using one of the steering wheel buttons, the current MFI display (little screen between the speedo and tach) is replaced by the volume display. This lingers longer than I would like. The hidden feature is that you can dismiss the volume display and return to the previous display by pressing the 'OK' button (the knurled wheel) on the steering wheel. It may seem pretty minor, but it's a nice touch.


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

This is becoming a great thread.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Wow! The visor thing and the CD loading thing are two items I didn't know about. Great thread. 
My question is can you load an empty CD slot without interrupting the playback of a CD ?


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

Unfortunately, no. I had the opportunity to see the inner workings of a similar design changer, but in dash (don't ask). It had to physically move the unit up & down to change slot positions, meaning that it moves the cd away from the read head.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (chrisj428)*

And, fooling around tonight with the CD thing, I found out that if you press and hold the buttons that are used to move one track forward or one track back (the buttons on the right side of the J523), that enables a 'fast forward' or 'fast reverse' on the track that is playing.
Michael


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

That has to be the quickest fast forward and Rewind I've ever seen. One second of rewind will bring the song back one minute!!! Is that because I have a W12???








Maybe that's what I need paddle shifters for.....left paddle to rewind and right paddle to fast forward.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_...Maybe that's what I need paddle shifters for.....left paddle to rewind and right paddle to fast forward.

Oh, that... old news... you can enable it with a VAG-COM...


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Hidden Features (car_guy)*

OK, here's one you may or not be interested in. First of all, I have keyless entry.
You have passenger(s) in the car, and you're parking and want to lock up. You open your door and get out, but as usual the passengers are much slower. Well, as long as their doors are opened, you can press the lock button on your door handle _before_ they close their doors. You will hear the lock mechanism actuate, but you won't hear the 'beep' until they close their doors.
This may be of marginal usefulness because you can wait until the doors are closed and then press the button on the door handle or use the key fob, but it's another nice touch. My kids get a kick out of it because the beep doesn't happen until they close the last door. 
Just a warning. If you lock the car before the passenger opens their door, the alarm will go off when they open it.


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Hidden Features (car_guy)*

BTW, one of my favorite hidden (literally) features is the disappearing latch mechanism in the trunk lid. It never fails to amaze people when I shamelessly demonstrate that one.
Does this happen on all Phaetons or only those with the Tech package's automatic open and close trunk feature?


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Hidden Features (car_guy)*

Only on the ones with the Tech Package. And, yes, that is a constant source of amusement for me as well! Not to mention a real boon to me -- I'm 6'3" and have speared myself with a trunk latch on an open lid many many times.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Hidden Features (chrisj428)*

Has anyone posted pictures of hinges on a non-tech package trunk lid?? I haven't seen that. Is it a big metal hinge like on a tech package just without the motor or is it something less mechanical looking?


----------



## geowben (Jan 26, 2005)

One of my favorite features are the front seat belts. It is the only car I have owned that has a separate lap and shoulder belt. They are always comfortable.


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (geowben)*

The other thing you may notice is with the comfort seats (two seatbelts), there are two separate tensioners for the two front seatbelts. There is the normal tensioner which will reel in the slack when the belt is unbuckled. Then, when it senses the belt buckled, it switches over to a much looser tensioner so you don't have the sensation of the belt constantly pulling against you.


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (chrisj428)*

I think I 'heard' a sound today over my left shoulder when I unbuckled my seat belt today when I arrived at my office. I was wondering if a) I'm obsessing or b) did the car just do something interesting. Maybe it was the seat belt tensioner (slack adjuster) ... hmmmm


_Modified by pretendcto at 4:22 PM 1-25-2006_


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (pretendcto)*

b)
Something very interesting indeed.
I remember a quote from _Gosford Park_ where a young maid asked the head of the household what makes a good servant. Her response? "Anticipation. I have their dinners made before they know they're hungry. I have the beds turned down before they realize they're tired." 
My experiences have shown this sums up the Phaeton experience completely. Right about the time you think to yourself, "Gee, I wish it would..." you realize the Phaeton's already in the process of handling it for you. My favorite thing is to set everything on "automatic" and let it have at it. You don't realize anything's going on, necessarily, but you certainly are aware of an absence when you're driving another car.


_Modified by chrisj428 at 11:37 AM 1-25-2006_


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: (pretendcto)*

The seat belt pretensioners are triggered by a crash of above about 8 G's at the point of the sensor ( not the whole vehicles deceleration) They are pyrotechnic and when they fire the system tightens the belt very strongly and you would get an alarm and the belt would be very tight. If you suspicion that this happened via a fault please see your dealer for inspection and replacement of the pretensioner.


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Don,
While you're correct, that's not what we're talking about here. There are two separate tensioners in normal operation. The stronger one is engaged to reel the belt in when released so it doesn't get caught in the door. The weaker one is to keep slack out of the belt while wearing it without creating a pulling sensation against your body. The actuation of one vs. the other is determined by the microswitch in the seatbelt buckle on the associated seat.


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: (chrisj428)*

True, I am aware of the Reel Slack Adjuster Mechanism, having been in charge of the Seat Belt, Engineering Department of Allied long ago.. In the trade we tend to refer to tensioners as the devices I referred to. Some vehicle engineering personnel may refer incorrectly refer to slack adjusters are tensioners. It can get the point across to consumers and may even be used incorrectly from time to time in literature.
The main thing is I am glad yours is not a malfunction of the type I was referring to. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Thanks for clarifying the terminology. No problem with my car, I was just letting Chris know that I heard the 'hidden feature' he mentioned via a barely audible click in the B-pillar when I unclicked my seat belt. Sure enough, you are aware of this feature if you listen/feel for it. Thanks Chris!


_Modified by pretendcto at 4:11 PM 1-25-2006_


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Hidden Features (car_guy)*

I can think of a few features that are probably hidden to many Phaeton owners, of course, not to regulars on this forum. 
1) The wipers are controlled by 2 separate motors to reduce noise when reversing and to optimize how the wipers peform at various speeds and conditions. The are also smart in that they park differently each time to maximize wiper blade life. (good thing $$).
2) The car has a residual heat function. It'll keep the car warm for a while when you've reached your destination. See this thread:
 Understanding the 'Residual Heat' function 
4) Automatic backup battery connection for emergency starting. In the event the starter battery is weak, the simple action of turning the key off and on again allows the convenience battery to help start the car. Invisible but a great safety feature.
3) Right and Left electric rear foot-well heaters. These act as supplemental heaters for the rear passengers. I'm guessing to help when the car is cold and to boost heat when the person in that quadrant wants to be warmer than the rest of the car.
4) Automatic headrest positioning in the case of a rear end collision. The front seats contain an elaborate mechanism that will properly position the headrest(s) up and forward in the event they are needed to reduce the risk of neck injury.
It seems that this list can go on and on, I'm just trying to stay away from 'features' that are present on other VAG group cars like 3-blink turn signals, etc. Great thread.


----------



## reneestreg (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Hidden Features (pretendcto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pretendcto* »_3) Right and Left electric rear foot-well heaters. These act as supplemental heaters for the rear passengers. I'm guessing to help when the car is cold and to boost heat when the person in that quadrant wants to be warmer than the rest of the car.


How do you turn these on? I noticed the other day that the drivers seat got very warm although the heated seat funtion was off. Even after I turned on the seat cooler the air blowing out was warm. Are these electric heaters located under the front seats?


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Hidden Features (reneestreg)*

As far as I know, these heaters are automatically controlled by the Climatronic system. I don't know much more about them other than that they exist. If I figure out more, I'll post it ...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Hidden Features (reneestreg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reneestreg* »_How do you turn these on? (Question about the supplementary electric heaters for the rear footwells)

They will come on by themselves if the following conditions exist:
*1)* *Appropriate rear seat is occupied,* and:
*a)* cabin temperature is less than target cabin temperature (e.g. cold car), or;
*b)* quadrant temperature selected by rear seat passenger is higher than quadrant temperature selected by same-side front passenger.
In the latter case, the only way to provide the rear seat passenger with warmer air than the same-side front seat passenger is getting is to heat that air once it reaches the rear of the car.
There is more info about these heaters on these two threads:
Automatic Movement of Rear Seat Headrest
Climatronic Control Problems
...in each case, towards the end of the thread.

_Quote, originally posted by *reneestreg* »_ Are these electric heaters located under the front seats?

Yes, directly under the front seats. When the car is fully assembled (not a common state of affairs for my Phaeton







), the only evidence you can see of the PTC (Positive Temperature Coefficient) heaters is the small rectangular outlet at the forward extreme of the rear seat footwell. However, if you take the car apart (or, in the case of the first photo, have not yet finished building the car), the PTC heaters are quite prominent. As you can see, they are supplementary heaters for air that has already been conditioned by the main HVAC system - note the air supply tube running back along the transmission tunnel. There is a routing valve in the PTC heater that can control whether the air goes to the footwell, the mid-level B pillar vent, or both.
Michael
*PTC Heater, prior to installation of any cabin furnishings*








*PTC Heater - passenger side of my car*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Hidden Features (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_Has anyone posted pictures of hinges on a non-tech package trunk lid?

Here: Basic Trunk Hinge


----------



## philboyj (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Hidden Features (car_guy)*

A couple of other features are
1) The head light washers are activated one at a time. It was considered a great feature by BBC TOP GEAR as the night time visibility is greatly diminished when both head lamp washers are on simultaneoulsy. BBC TOP GEAR was all appreciation on this little touch of genius thinking.
2) The inside rear view mirror is electrically operated via the memory button settings.
3) Your own name can be programmed instead of Key 1 or Key 2 on the second screen after start-up. That gives me a big kick to see my name PHILIP on the screen!!
4) My dealer had a Phaeton taken in after floods in NY and this car had water in the engine. On opening the engine, apparently all the parts inside the engine were marked as BENTLEY. Maybe someone else could confirm this. 
5) The dual mirrors on each visor which includes magnification.
6) The external mirrors that fold inwards on rotating the mirror adjustment knob.
Thats it for now. I learnt good things from this thread. Thanks to the originator - car_guy
Philip


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: Hidden Features (philboyj)*

Very interesting - How do you accomplish # 3?
Motorista


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: Hidden Features (Motorista)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Motorista* »_Very interesting - How do you accomplish # 3?
Motorista

Just like programing a cell phone or selling out the name of a destination in the Nav...spin the dial/the mouse on the Infotainment system...BTW, the only way to save preferences to a specific key is to give that key a name. Mine were named...*MINE and NOT MINE* . 


_Modified by PhaetonChix at 4:10 PM 1-28-2006_


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Hidden Features (PhaetonChix)*

I thought I'd share a few more hidden features that I discovered while reading the self-study course titled "The Phaeton Heating and Air Conditioning System Design and Function".
1) Soft Start. "the starter is engaged only until the engine is running, leading to improved starter protection and less noise." I haven't tried it but I believe it's impossible to 'grind' the starter motor.
2) Variable AC Compressor. "The angle of the swash plate changes.
This determines the stroke volume of the pistons and the resulting refrigeration performance generated by the compressor."
I'm also impressed that almost every sub-system of the car has a well thought out fail-safe mode. For example, the AC compressor pulley has a break away component to it that will allow the serpentine belt to continue rotating in the event of a compressor seizure.


----------



## philboyj (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Hidden Features (pretendcto)*

Hey the engineering info seems rock solid and good to know. Even after 18 months of ownership I am still learning new things about this baby. 
By now with most other car, I would be looking for the next possible toy!!
Philip


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Hidden Features (pretendcto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pretendcto* »_
1) Soft Start. "the starter is engaged only until the engine is running, leading to improved starter protection and less noise." I haven't tried it but I believe it's impossible to 'grind' the starter motor.

Regarding starting the car with the key - have others noticed that you don't have to keep the key turned to the right until the engine catches but you can let it go? 
In other words try this: Insert the key into the ignition, turn hard to the right (clockwise) and release immediately. The car will continue to crank until it starts. Remarkable!
And another feature few, if any, sedans have: folding outside mirrors. That's another one my kids like.


_Modified by car_guy at 10:38 PM 2-6-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Hidden Features (car_guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *car_guy* »_Regarding starting the car with the key - have others noticed that you don't have to keep the key turned to the right until the engine catches but you can let it go? 
In other words try this: Insert the key into the ignition, turn hard to the right (clockwise) and release immediately. The car will continue to crank until it starts. Remarkable!

Correct, what you have described is the 'soft start' functionality. The J518 Access and Start Control Unit (controller 05) manages the starting sequence. It is very similar to FADEC (Full Authority Digital Engine Control) in an aircraft.
Michael


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Hidden Features (car_guy)*

The switch mechanisms for controlling the sunroof inside cover is quite clever. If you press it and quickly release it, it will fully open or close the cover (naturally depending on which switch you press). If you press it and hold it, you can control how open the cover is.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Hidden Features (car_guy)*

Very nice to know that!! Thanks, as many people think I'm shooting a bird at them as I hold my finger up holding that button


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Hidden Features (dcowan699)*

Two other useful tidbits of information about the sunroof control:
*1)* If the 'pinch protection' engages on the sunroof and the glass pane will not close, you can over-ride the pinch protection feature by placing the rotating dial in the normally closed position, then gently pressing UP on the forward end of the dial. This will cause the sunroof to move to the closed position without pinch protection active.
*2)* If you have a total electrical failure and need to close the sunroof, there is a special tool stored in the car to allow you to wind it closed. Details here: Sunroof - Manual (emergency) closing of the Sunroof.
Michael
*How to override Pinch Protection and force the sunroof closed*


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Hidden Features (car_guy)*

I hope this post is about a real Hidden Feature, i.e., one I haven't found yet! I was taking a look at the VW web site and was looking at the standard features of both the '06 V8 and W12 Phaetons. Under Convenience, they list "Covered floor storage". 
Does anyone know what they're referring to, or is this just an error? Is this something that is present in that model year and not in '04's?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Hidden Features (car_guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *car_guy* »_... looking at the standard features of both the '06 V8 and W12 Phaetons. Under Convenience, they list "Covered floor storage". Does anyone know what they're referring to, or is this just an error? 

I have not seen that reference in print (we get different versions of the product brochure in Canada), however, my guess is that it is a reference to the storage available in the spare tire well if the car is built without a spare tire - that being the norm in the rest of the world, because a full size spare on an alloy rim is an option in ROW markets. You can see a picture of the under-floor storage area here: Alternative to Full Size Spare Tire
This won't apply to us in NAR because we get the full size spare on an alloy wheel as standard equipment fitment.
There are a number of little errors like this in the Phaeton product literature - for example, the infamous references to roof rack mounting points in the 2004 owners manuals, the references to electrically heated windshields in the 2004 through 2006 brochures, the comment about the driver's ability to turn off the TPMS in the 2004 specification sheets, etc. In every case, I think what happened was that the person who wrote the copy accidentally included a specification that applied to a ROW Phaeton but did not apply to a NAR Phaeton.
We can file these tidbits under 'historical anomalies'...
Michael


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Hidden Features (PanEuropean)*

Don't forget. You can push the scroll button inward on the right side of the steering wheel to get the navigation voice to repeat/update the navigation data/instructions just in case your big mouth wife happens to be talking/yaccking right in the middle of a very important announcement.







(You can tell my wife is not a Phaeton forum addict because I would be dead in 30 minutes if she was!).
_Of course this only works if the information display between the gauges is in the navigation mode_


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Hidden Features (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_just in case your big mouth wife happens to be talking/yaccking right in the middle of a very important announcement.

I'm *SO* telling!!! This is gonna cost you big-time, buddy!!!


----------



## BPVWPv8 (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: Hidden Features (car_guy)*

i have totally enjoyed this thread. 
seems to me the best feature of all that i found was an amazing car hidden behind the vw logo!








and i love it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: Hidden Features (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Two other useful tidbits of information about the sunroof control:
*1)* If the 'pinch protection' engages on the sunroof and the glass pane will not close, you can over-ride the pinch protection feature by placing the rotating dial in the normally closed position, then gently pressing UP on the forward end of the dial. This will cause the sunroof to move to the closed position without pinch protection active.
*2)* If you have a total electrical failure and need to close the sunroof, there is a special tool stored in the car to allow you to wind it closed. Details here: Sunroof - Manual (emergency) closing of the Sunroof.
Michael
*How to override Pinch Protection and force the sunroof closed*









The smallerr (and older) P brother has these as well.









For some reasons the pinch protection doesn't work in my car (small brother of the Phaeton) but I tried pressing UP the rotating dial, as you explained above, and it clicks like a switch.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Hidden Features (Highline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Highline* »_For some reasons the pinch protection doesn't work in my car (small brother of the Phaeton). 

Hello Highline:
If a control module (e.g. roof control module, or whatever one it is that controls the sunroof in your VW) has not been properly configured via 'basic settings' when it is first installed, or after power has been removed from the car (for example, battery disconnected or fuse blown), then you will not have pinch protection set.
There is a routine that one follows to set pinch protection. It varies a bit from model to model, but generally it consists of nothing more than opening and closing the sunroof or window a few times. However, you need to read the directions and follow them exactly for each vehicle type.
Next time you take your car in for routine service, tell them that pinch protection is not working, and ask them to do the basic settings. It's a 30 second job, tops.
Michael


----------



## mkell (Jan 8, 2005)

I don't know if this happens on other cars or not, but this one involves the security system.
A few months back, my car was parked in my garage, locked, and the front passenger window down all of the way. I went to throw my key into the car and as soon as the key flew through the window frame, the alarm went off! Seemed kind of neat to me although it's not as useful as some of these may be


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (mkell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkell* »_ I went to throw my key into the car and as soon as the key flew through the window frame, the alarm went off! Seemed kind of neat to me although it's not as useful as some of these may be









Good catch, that one. There is a workaround for it: When you lock the Phaeton, press the door handle locking button (cars with keyless access) or the locking button on the remote (any Phaeton) TWICE. The first time you press the button, you will see the usual flashing red lights indicating that the alarm is active. The second time you press the button, the flashing lights will go out, indicating that the alarm is active, but interior monitoring has been turned off by the second press.
That's what I do when I want to lock the car, but still leave the sunroof or side windows open a bit for ventilation.
Michael


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Hidden Features (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_Don't forget. You can push the scroll button inward on the right side of the steering wheel to get the navigation voice to repeat/update the navigation data/instructions just in case your big mouth wife happens to be talking/yaccking right in the middle of a very important announcement.







(You can tell my wife is not a Phaeton forum addict because I would be dead in 30 minutes if she was!).
_Of course this only works if the information display between the gauges is in the navigation mode_

You can also do this by pressing the INFO button, even if the Navigation screen is not being shown on the MFI (Y24) screen. The INFO button is not available on some 2004 Phaetons.


----------



## philboyj (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

I have noticed a diffused red light from below the interior rear view mirror. The light gives a reddish glow to the navigation screen area.
I never noticed it at first, a passenger in the rear seat saw it and pointed it out to me.


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Ambiance light to assist in seeing interior features in the dash area


----------



## pirateat50 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Hidden Features (car_guy)*

Automatic gas flap closure???
I filled up with gas today (like most days!), but forgot to close the gas flap. A kind soul at the first stop light let me know I'd left it open.
The light changed, I pulled off turning left on the highway, got up to about 30 mph and the flap closed on its own...for a moment there I thought Dr. P had thought of everything, but then I realized it had to be the windspeed.








But, for a moment....


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Hidden Features (pirateat50)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pirateat50* »_Automatic gas flap closure???
The light changed, I pulled off turning left on the highway, got up to about 30 mph and the flap closed on its own...for a moment there I thought Dr. P had thought of everything, but then I realized it had to be the windspeed.








But, for a moment....

Hey, they close automatically on F1 cars, why not the Phaeton?








I've thought of another neat feature that I particularly like. When I cruise at night, I like to darken the instrument cluster as much as possible. I use the little button on the left side of the wheel (opposite the wheel heat button on the right) to turn off the lights on the buttons on the steering wheel. Sometimes I also turn off the main infotainment screen to further darken the dash area. Makes it easier for me to focus down the road and not be distracted by the light within the car.


----------



## W12Dave (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Hidden Features (car_guy)*

A feature that was hidden to me, which I later found out was due to a VAG-COM, was when I pressed the unlock button on my key for a few seconds and my windows and sunroof opened. Then to close it I had to press on the lock button for a few seconds. As soon as I saw that, I came to this forum and saw that it was something that could be programmed. I also talk to Michael at the Chicago GTG about it, but I don't remember the details exactly about getting this programmed.
It was a hell of a hidden feature to me. With all these features, they should be starting up a new Knight Rider series using the Phaeton...hopefully WITHOUT David Hasselhoff this time.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Hidden Features (W12Dave)*

Another alarm that goes off is one that if someone opens a door prior to your complete stop. My son has a bad habit of opening the door of the passenger side before I come to a complete stop , which causes a beep to occur until I do stop. Believe it or not, it is when he is getting out of the car as I drop him off at school. I would think he would be dragging himself out of the car in that situation. He must have a girlfriend anxious to see him


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Hidden Features (dcowan699)*

LOL. My boys sit tight until the last possible second .. I'll have to tell them about this hidden feature.


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Hidden Features (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_Another alarm that goes off is one that if someone opens a door prior to your complete stop. My son has a bad habit of opening the door of the passenger side before I come to a complete stop , which causes a beep to occur until I do stop. Believe it or not, it is when he is getting out of the car as I drop him off at school. I would think he would be dragging himself out of the car in that situation. He must have a girlfriend anxious to see him









My I recommend the _NASCAR_ exit technique. You don't have to come to a complete stop and your son will look cool. Mouth guard required though.








Regards,
Brent


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Hidden Features (W126C)*

Here's another thoughtful touch - a built-in little hook to hold the cover for the spare tire well in the raised position when you lift it.
*Built-in Hook*


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Hidden Features (PanEuropean)*

When I first explored the trunk, I pondered that over-complex handle for about 5 minutes. Opened, closed it, analyzed the "unnecessary" spring & buckle at the end. Ended up deciding that the handle was designed for some future/missing accesory...
Now I know what it actually is for. Is that in the manual? Great tip! Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Hidden Features (Itzmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Itzmann* »_ Is that in the manual? 

I think it is - however, the VW Golf has the same feature, so it wasn't anything new to me.
Michael


----------



## culverwood (May 20, 2005)

I'm not sure if this is standard parking sensor behaviour but it seemed good to me. I was driving at the weekend with some cycles attached to the rear. At first the red lights came on and it beeped at me but this stopped quickly and the rear sensor ceased functioning. When I took the carrier and the bikes off and started up again and reversed, the lights cycled through the red position back to green and the sensor started working again without having to press any buttons.
William


----------



## calmone (Feb 15, 2006)

when you use the "lane change" feature on the turn signal stalk you don't have to hold the stalk down, just touch it and you can put your hands back on the wheel. the turn signal is activated about three times and then goes off.


----------



## faterikcartman (Dec 22, 2005)

*Hidden Map Zoom Feature*

Know a street you're looking for is nearby but you can't quite remember the area?
Hit the map button and then turn the jog dial left or right to zoom in or out from something like a 500 miles down to a resolution of a 200 foot area on the map screen. 
This will allow you to see nearby streets.
Neat feature and makes me feel less bad about having cd based nav rather than dvd.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Hidden Map Zoom Feature (faterikcartman)*

Here's a useful (and undocumented) trick, in case you are ever driving in a rural area that has not been fully mapped on the navigation CD.
If you have route navigation active, and you enter an area that has not been fully mapped, the navigation system will make a unique bong sound (sort of like a C chord), and the message below will appear on the screen in the instrument cluster. You will not see street level detail if the display is at the zoom level that street level detail normally appears at (500 meter zoom, I don't know what that is in USA measurements).
BUT... If you twist the big knob to zoom in one increment further (that is to say, one increment more detailed than you normally need to go to see street level detail) - voila, the streets that have been mapped will show up. Often, 99% of the streets have been mapped, and it is only because a few streets are missing that you get the warning message.
Michael
*You may see this in rural areas if route navigation is active*


----------



## blevinson (Oct 9, 2005)

I just noticed the rearview mirror (the one on the windshield) is motorized and part of the memory settings.


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: (blevinson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blevinson* »_I just noticed the rearview mirror (the one on the windshield) is motorized and part of the memory settings.

This is not a hidden feature. This is included in the manual.
Many things listed in this thread are not hidden features, so it is getting quite confusing to try to decifer what is truly hidden and unknown/unadvertized, versus what is a legitamate hidden feature. Is there a way that Michael can put a list together and include it in the table of contents up front? 
(Don't mean to make Michael work so hard, but this would be helpful!!)


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (dzier)*

David, I can tell you have not ever opened that owner manual. If you had, you would have realized that everything described in it is 'hidden' - underneath all the legal warnings.








Michael


----------



## Mirage11 (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

I was fooled for quite a while that some parts of the car were hard metal when they were just composite plastic. Case in point, front fenders.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Mirage11)*

Here's a useful trick, I'm not sure if it qualifies as a 'feature' or would be better described as an 'operational tip'.
NAR Phaetons have anti-dazzle mirrors on the left and right side of the car. If the anti-dazzle feature is enabled (meaning, the round button on the bottom of the inside rear view mirror is pressed, and the green pilot light by that button is lit), then the two exterior mirrors will also dim (become dark blue coloured) if there are bright lights behind the car at night.
When driving in cold weather conditions (below freezing temperatures), the exterior mirror anti-dazzle feature will work better - meaning, the exterior mirrors will darken more quickly - if exterior mirror heat is turned on.
However - don't leave the exterior mirror heat turned on when you *don't *need it - for example, during the daytime - because excessive use of the exterior mirror heat, especially when the outside air temperature is above freezing, will lead to premature failure of the dimming and heating functions in the exterior mirrors.
Michael


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Sorry if this is not perceived as a _hidden feature_ but I will say it can be a *forgotten feature* and that is the button just aft of the steering wheel adjustment switch. It's the switch that makes the steering wheel retract upon shutting off the engine. I leave mine "on" all the time so that it retracts towards the dash after engine shut off . Is their anyone here on the forum that does not use that function and leaves it in a set position all the time? 


_Modified by dcowan699 at 9:18 PM 3-21-2006_


----------



## rosmsp (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: Hidden Features (car_guy)*

Just thought I'd share another small discovery (at least for me, and there's nothing in the manual about it as far as I can see), when you turn off the radio/CD with the actual power button on the bottom left of the infotainment system, pushing the volume button on the steering wheel turns it back on...
I also discovered that the GPS driven time function does not update to DST, and the manual does not tell you how to set the clock by hand, but PCS figured it out, you simply turn the main infotainment knob and can set the time that way, though it would have been expected to do this automatically (one could, of course, simply use one time zone to the east until fall...)


----------



## Jack Orr (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: Hidden Features (rosmsp)*

My clock automatically reset to DST, but a day or two later.


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: Hidden Features (Jack Orr)*

Mine did not. I had to set the time zone different for a clock change.


----------



## pirateat50 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Hidden Features (dzier)*

My clock did not reset to daylight savings time on the first day, so I advanced it one hour manually. Works.


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Hidden Features (Jack Orr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jack Orr* »_My clock automatically reset to DST, but a day or two later.

What Mr. Orr doesn't know is that we've secretly switched his regular coffee for Sanka instant decaf...wait a minute -- wrong forum.
Jack,
Are you positive the Mrs. or another Phaeton "elf" wasn't fiddling with the buttons? I believe the system receives its information from the GPS signal, which simply transmits GMT -- and nothing about daylight savings. If that were the case, wouldn't it also change time zones for you automatically as you drive across the US? And, would it know to ignore Indiana and Arizona?
I'm not saying it didn't happen -- I'm just trying to figure out how.


----------



## Jack Orr (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: Hidden Features (chrisj428)*

I don't know how or why, but my clock reads CDST at this moment, and I haven't touched it in forever. My wife is afraid to touch anything on the car. She only drives when she thinks I have a snort or two additional to my usual.


----------



## Jack Orr (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: Hidden Features (Jack Orr)*

PS- I roast and grind my own coffee, too.
But, you've read about the old trick of adding gas to a new car and the owner then thinking he's getting great mileage, until a week or two later when they start removing gas.
I had just purchased a new Pontiac Le Mans with the brand new overcam six when it first came out, and they pulled that trick on me. I took the car in to the dealer and complained that I was getting 38 mpg and I thought the carb was set lean and I was going to burn up some valves. Later, my 'friends' removed the gas, and I went completely nuts. That car was great for it's time, by the way. It had 5 on the floor and was very fast back then. As I recall, I sold it to a preacher.


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Hidden Features (car_guy)*

Just noticed a minor, but nice hidden feature. You're in the car and turn off the engine, and remove the key from the ignition. The radio goes off, but you turn it back on without putting the key back into the ignition (a minor feature right there!). 
When you open the door to exit the car, the radio goes off by itself. As I believe Chris said, the car anticipates your desires. Makes perfect sense in this case.


----------



## BPVWPv8 (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: Hidden Features (car_guy)*

Adjusting the volume of the nav voice is normally done through the infotainment system. However, when you hear the voice will nav is engaged you can adjust the volume using the normal radio volume controls.


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

*Re: Hidden Features (Jack Orr)*

Hi Jack,
In '66 I had a Pontiac LeMans like that too. It was called a "Sprint" if you optioned up the hot package. That inline OHC six had a Carter four barrel on it too. If we are talking about the '64 and later LeMans/Tempest cars the best you could get was a four speed or two speed Powerglide. I think the first five speed from GM went into the early C4 Corvettes first.















RB


----------



## Jack Orr (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: Hidden Features (Rowayton)*

I may well not remember correctly, it's been a long time, but the reason I think it was a five speed was that I don't recall it being a step down from my Volvo 544. Before the 544, I had a 444 and it was a 4 speed. 
The 444 I drove to 2d place in the Big Bend rally in 1958. Out of 92 entries, over half DNF. Mostly unpaved roads little better than donkey trails. Sorta like Dakar rolled into one day. 
One of my friends had a brand new Austin Healy 3000 and he tore out the underbelly.


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

*Re: Hidden Features (Jack Orr)*

Hey Jack,
Miss your old 544? Wish I had kept my old P1800.








RB


----------



## Jack Orr (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: Hidden Features (Rowayton)*

The P1800 was way ahead of it's time. I'm surprised we don't see some going for high prices at the auctions.
The 544 was built like a brick, and it looked like a brick, or, at least, a pre war Ford. I don't miss it really.


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Hidden Features (car_guy)*

The active motorized spoiler on the sunroof is an interesting hidden(?) feature. It attempts to automatically adjust itself to minimize buffeting and wind noise. I don't find it completely successful in eliminating the problem, but I'm sure it's an improvement on a stationary one.


----------



## There'saWay (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: Hidden Features (car_guy)*

Here's one I noticed: you know those little storage compartments at the bottom of your front center console? I imagine most of us throw loose change in there because they won't fit much else. 
At first glance they seem to be a bit elaborate for what they do: They open softly and at the top of the compartment an extra hinged piece pops up. I thought, why did they bother with that extra flap? It's shiny and pretty to look at, but again, why bother.
As I'm getting my $1.07 coffee at my favorite hole in the wall donut shop, I go to grab change and I don't have much in there. In fact, what little change I have has slid to the front of the compartment (not a surprise with how I drive). Anyway, I couldn't see anything in the change holder directly, but I could see indirectly via the reflection in the metal flap that there were some pennies in there for my coffee. 
Over-engineering or coincidence, who knows, but that little flap makes it so that you don't have to lean forward to fish for change and see what's in there. Thanks to that little reflecting mirror, you can reach in and see what your grabbing without moving your back off your massaging seat. 
I guess they thought we shouldn't have to work so hard.


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Hidden Features (There'saWay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *There’saWay* »_At first glance they seem to be a bit elaborate for what they do: They open softly and at the top of the compartment an extra hinged piece pops up. I thought, why did they bother with that extra flap? It's shiny and pretty to look at, but again, why bother.

I think the metal flaps that pop up are there for a different purpose than to help you see what's inside the little drawers. I believe the drawers were originally designed as ashtrays. The little metal flap that pops up is there to protect the dashboard when you try to knock the ash off of or put out your cigarette or cigar. You wouldn't want to burn a neat little hole in that beautiful woodwork, would you?


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Hidden Features (car_guy)*

Well, it's been a while, but I've discovered a new hidden feature while waiting in a supermarket parking lot for my wife.
I was moving the whole seat back (not just reclining it) and happened to notice that the seat-belt height adjustment moved simultaneously. When you moved the seat backwards, the height adjuster went up! And, naturally, when you moved the seat forward, it went down. It was anticipating the needs of a taller or shorter person.
It's not a big deal, but yet another example of VW trying to anticipate your every need. They must have locked up a whole gaggle of engineers in a room and told them they couldn't leave until they each came up with ten cool things to put in the car.
I suspect I'll find a new one the day before I sell my car in about five years time.


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Hidden Features (car_guy)*

I found one yesterday.
There is a round control to slide back or tilt the sunroof. In addition, there are two buttons at either side of said round control ---the two buttons open or close the sunshade.
Here is the finding:
If, while the sunshade is deployed, one slides back the sunroof with the round control, this will put away both the sunshade and the sunroof. Subsequenly when you want to close the sunroof, you can either use the round control "or" the "close" button for the sunshade.
The only problem is that if you use the sunshade button, the round control remains in the "open" position, which is confusing. Thereafter, one must rotate it to the "close" and then back to "open" if one wishes to open the sunroof again.
Interesting button logic.


----------



## jimay (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Hidden Features (car_guy)*

On my 2004, with keyless whatever, I found out that if you push at the bottom of the "V" of the V Wubbleyew logo on the trunk, you'll hear a little click and the trunk opens-sesame.
Be careful showing off this trick - not all Phaetons have the feature. I ran into my first live Phellow Phaeton owner last week. He's a local celebrity of sorts, so I assumed his car was probably feature-rich. I first tried to show him the feature on his car. I was kind of embarassed that nothing happened as I poked away at his trunk logo. He was polite about it but he must have thought I was trying to mate with his car. Fortunately, mine was nearby so I could recover my dignity somewhat and show him what I was babbling about.
I have an owners manual for the car that includes about 350 pages of dire warnings (including an illustration of a woman losing grip on her baby in a crash).







And about a dozen cool or useful features are unmentioned.
It's a shame that this engineering brilliance is hidden beneath the dung heap of legalese. It hides the brilliance in this cars engineering.
I don't think Jeremy Clarkson was exaggerating one bit when he described the attention to detail as "staggering".



_Modified by jimay at 2:58 PM 9-18-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Hidden Features (jimay)*

Here's another little trick:
If you have keyless access on your Phaeton, you can roll up all the windows (and close the sunroof) by pressing and holding the 'lock' button on the driver door handle.
North American cars might not have this feature enabled, due to legal concerns, but ROW cars do. In fact, there are three different ways to roll up the windows and close the sunroof on ROW Phaetons:
*1)* Press and hold the 'lock' button on the remote control.
*2)* Press and hold the 'lock' button on the exterior driver door handle.
*3)* Put the key blade in the driver door, turn to the lock position, and hold it there.
North American Phaetons have feature 3) enabled, and later production (mid MY 2005 and onwards) NAR Phaetons can have feature 1) enabled by changing the value of adaptation channel 25 of controller 46.
ROW (Rest of World) Phaetons might have feature 1) disabled when the car is shipped, it can be enabled by changing the value in adaptation channel 25 of controller 46. This is a two-minute task.
Michael


----------



## palladino (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Hidden Features (PanEuropean)*

Hi Guys
I have just tried that on my car, what a great touch, I'll see if I can add to the list. I've only had the car a couple of months so still a lot to learn.


----------



## Spectral (Dec 21, 2005)

I think I may have discovered another hidden feature-

When I was backing up into a snowy / icy / clumpy alley, there was a time when my rear wheels were elevated about one foot higher than my front wheels.
I am pretty sure that I saw the side view mirrors automatically adjust themselves so that the mirrors were pointed horizontally down the alley when I was on an incline. Otherwise, they would have pointed more to the sky. When the car became level again, the mirrors returned to their normal position.
I don't think my eyes were playing tricks on me...but it is possible. Can anyone confirm or deny this possible hidden feature?


----------



## jimay (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Hidden Features (Spectral)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spectral* »_I think I may have discovered another hidden feature-

When I was backing up ...
... I saw the side view mirrors automatically adjust themselves so that the mirrors were pointed horizontally down the alley when I was on an incline.
I don't think my eyes were playing tricks on me...but it is possible. Can anyone confirm or deny this possible hidden feature?


No. It's a poorly documented feature. Somewhere between hidden and not. 
Neither your eyes nor your mirrors are playing tricks on you. When you set your mirror adjustment knob to the right hand mirror and begin to back up, the mirror tilts downward. I love this feature. It helps you find the curb as you parallel park. I believe the amount of tilt is an adjustment the driver can store with their personal settings.


----------



## Tampa (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Hidden Features (car_guy)*

0n my 04 there is a 12 volt power outlet in the trunk just above the trunk light on the left side


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Hidden Features (Tampa)*

Here's a little trick:
If you want to move the seat to one of the preset positions (1, 2, or 3), quickly press and release the button, and the seat will travel all the way to the preset. If you press and hold the button, the seat will stop moving as soon as you release it, even if it has not reached the programmed position.
This only works when the vehicle speed is zero. If the vehicle is moving, you have to keep holding the button to enable the seat to move... this is a safety feature.
Michael


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: Hidden Features (PanEuropean)*

Using the info in the FAQs, I've set one seat memory to go all the way back when the door opens and I use another memory to assume my driving position, using the single press feature whilst at standstill.
However, the centre rear-view mirror doesn't fully return to its memorised position. I have to press the seat memory button a few times to correct the mirror position.
Is this a generic problem or just my vehicle?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Hidden Features (adamkodish)*

About the mirror - you can sometimes solve troublesome mirror memory problems by asking the VW tech to do a "function test" of the mirror movement using a diagnostic scan tool, then setting the mirror to the middle position (on all three presets), then resetting it to your desired position on all three presets.
What causes this problem, I think, is this: If the mirror is fully displaced to one extreme and a memory position is saved, the mirror gets a bit confused about where the X and Y axis is. In other words, the mirror can't be set to be at its extreme limit of movement (no-one would ever want it there), but if the position is saved when it is at the extreme limit of movement, it won't correctly calculate the distance it has to travel to get to another (more realistic) preset location.
Hope I have explained this OK. Bottom line: Put the mirror in the middle, save that position, then move the mirror a bit, recall the saved (middle) position, now move it to the desired location, save that, and it should work fine from now on.
Michael


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: Hidden Features (PanEuropean)*

The mirror trick worked a treat, but then after a full VAG-COM scan (probably not related) the central mirror refuses to move at all. The wing mirrors move back to memorised positions ok. I suppose I will have refer the problem to my dealer.
I also noticed whilst scanning Comfort System block 028, it mistakenly told me I had a Colombian in the trunk when it was in fact a Peruvian


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: Hidden Features (adamkodish)*

The mirror is working again....it might have been connected with using VAG-COM for too long without running the engine and draining the battery.
Ive found a far more serious problem .... unequal ashtray drawer escape velocities http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Hidden Features (adamkodish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adamkodish* »_Ive found a far more serious problem .... unequal ashtray drawer escape velocities http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Don't worry..., if the difference in opening time is greater than 7.3%, VW will buy the car back from you.








Happy motoring!
Steven


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

*Re: Hidden Features (car_guy)*

You can't lock the car using the buttons on the door handles unless your key is within range. Same holds true for closeing all the windows. No recognition, no funtion







.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Hidden Features (car_guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *car_guy* »_...if the difference in opening time is greater than 7.3%, VW will buy the car back from you.

Don't laugh, but there is actually a technical solution out addressing the problem of unequal opening times between the ashtrays. It is available in ROW (Rest of World) markets, the TS number is 2013463, entitled "Slow Opening Ashtrays".
The gist of the TS is that if the ashtrays are opening slowly, the solution is to double-check that the big J523 display unit directly above the ashtrays has not been installed such that it is putting weight on the ashtray mechanism. In other words, remove the ashtray assembly, loosen the screws holding the J523 in place, put your hand in the space where the ashtray assembly goes, gently lift up the J523, re-tighten the screws, then re-install the ashtrays.
Gotta keep those buy-backs to a minimum...








Michael


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Hidden Features (PanEuropean)*

I'm wondering now if my 2004 V8's J523 was replaced at some time, since the drawers are slow to pop open - it has a 'Phone' button, but I thought some of the '04s had these Infotainment units (I think my production date was in June....)
Another thing I noticed was that the rear windshield is marked 'IR' while the rest are non-infrared; anyone else have this?


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

While the gear in D or S position, you can change the gears manually using the paddle shifters without moving the gear lever to Tiptronic mode. If you stop changing gears, in 15 seconds, the system will return to automatic D or S mode.
Any one noticed that?


----------



## aupieddecochon (May 10, 2003)

*Play on Ford 'Sunc' commerial: "List of gas stations: display!"*

I couldn't quite come through with the correct keystrokes to demonstrate this little hidden gem at the SoCal GTG but felt very smug when I was able to demonstrate this to Chris428 who had never seen it before.
The Nav system will display a text listing with miles to location of all items in a given category in the special destination section. So let your mind wrap around this for a second to see the wonderful possibilities. I use it all the time under service stations to find a Shell station since my shell credit card gives me a 5% discount on gas purchases. Chris and I used the restaurant category to search for InandOut burger, which he does not get in Chicago.
Okay, print these instructions, and go sit in in your Phaety and be ready for a nice surprise:
To display a text list of currrent whatever for a given special destination category (I'll use gas stations):
1. Push the Nav Button [hard key]
2. Push the Enter New Destination button [soft key]
3. Push the Special Destination button [soft key]
4. Push the Current Position button [soft key]
5. Select a category with the round button. [hard key] (service station)
6. Accept the category selection by pushing the round button [hard key] or pushing the accept button to the lower right [soft key]
7. Alakazam! A list of all the items in that category nearby with a distance to the location. Want to go there? move the round selector button to whatever item you want and push the button in. 
8. SimSimSalabim - directions to the venerable In and Out Burger or Shell Station or public library or college.
Now, for all of you lucky lukes with the updated BMW nav disks, can you give it a go and see if they have more current listings on gas stations and restaurants, as an example? 
Thanks
Brian


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Play on Ford 'Sunc' commerial: "List of gas stations: display!" (aupieddecochon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aupieddecochon* »_Now, for all of you lucky lukes with the updated BMW nav disks, can you give it a go and see if they have more current listings on gas stations and restaurants, as an example? 

Yes, the list has been updated. We frequently use this feature on trips to find restaurants. I just wish it gave you the telephone numbers of the restaurants. We name and save the best ones to visit again.
BTW, and this is from memory, when you specify the "Current Position" button, you mean the "Location" (rather than "Destination") button? 
We've used a similar method to find restaurants in a town we are traveling towards. You can enter the town in the nav system without a street address. You press "Destination" (rather than "Location") and proceed with your steps. I can't remember if this gives us a list with mileage, or just an alphabetical list of the restaurant names. Handy in either case as you don't have to double back if you've blown past the 'current location' as you're working this out on the somewhat slow nav system.
I think I've described this correctly, but again this is all from my rather faulty memory.
Steven


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

Any way to get the nav system to display the time until you reach your destination? Every nav system I've used before does this, but I can't seem to get the Phaeton to display this information.


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (mhoepfin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mhoepfin* »_Any way to get the nav system to display the time until you reach your destination? Every nav system I've used before does this, but I can't seem to get the Phaeton to display this information.

You can show time traveled or time to destination, but I'll have to work out the steps and post them later.


----------



## jimay (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (mhoepfin)*

Buy a Passat and put it in the trunk.


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (mhoepfin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mhoepfin* »_Any way to get the nav system to display the time until you reach your destination? Every nav system I've used before does this, but I can't seem to get the Phaeton to display this information.

1) Enter Destination
2) Start Route Guidance
3) Press Trip Data hard key
4) Press "To destination" soft key
Steven


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: (car_guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *car_guy* »_
1) Enter Destination
2) Start Route Guidance
3) Press Trip Data hard key
4) Press "To destination" soft key
Steven

I don't know about other people, but this has been the most unreliable section of the infotainment system for us.
The thing will calculate outrageous TDD and ETAs (Time to Destination and Estimated Time of Arrival) for hours, even if you travel for several hours at constant rates of speed, no stops.
Then, once you are about one hour prior to arrival, it will suddenly realize you are about to arrive and will start doing radical adjustments to TDD and ETA to match reality.
Yes, you can argue that it is averaging speeds from the time you first turned on the engine, and that it measures total driving time since the car was last off for at least 120 mins., and all that. But the bottom line is, displayed TDDs and ETAs are useless.
Frankly, I don't think it is a well-developed function.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (Itzmann)*

That's strange. I thought mine computed it very well and accurately. When I went to all of the GTGs (Chicago, St.Louis, and Auburn Hills), my father and I were amazed at how well this tabulation worked throughout the trip.
Hmmm.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Itzmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Itzmann* »_The thing will calculate outrageous TDD and ETAs (Time to Destination and Estimated Time of Arrival) for hours, even if you travel for several hours at constant rates of speed, no stops.
Then, once you are about one hour prior to arrival, it will suddenly realize you are about to arrive and will start doing radical adjustments to TDD and ETA to match reality...

Francisco:
Perhaps check to ensure that the routing preferences you have set in the navigation setup page (use highways, use city streets, fastest route, shortest route) are the same as your actual driving preferences. That may account for the errors in ETA - TTD calculation.
Michael


----------



## jimay (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (Itzmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Itzmann* »_
I don't know about other people, but this has been the most unreliable section of the infotainment system for us.
Frankly, I don't think it is a well-developed function.

Agreed. My wife's Passat calculates ETA nearly continuously and is fairly accurate. The Phaeton seems to be calculating ETA based on having a defective prostate which requires you to stop for a pee for about 15 minutes each hour in every trip.


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: (car_guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *car_guy* »_
1) Enter Destination
2) Start Route Guidance
3) Press Trip Data hard key
4) Press "To destination" soft key
Steven

Thanks! Never would have figured that one out..
Funny, such a big screen and it truncates street names in split screen and doesn't show all this info on one screen together. Must be the german engineeering lol.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (mhoepfin)*

Keep in mind that the Phaeton infotainment and navigation system was developed in 2000 - 2001 and the final design specification was frozen in early 2002. For that era, it was a pretty sophisticated system.
Michael


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Keep in mind that the Phaeton infotainment and navigation system was developed in 2000 - 2001 and the final design specification was frozen in early 2002. For that era, it was a pretty sophisticated system.
Michael

Oh, it does the job just fine, which is getting from point a to point b in an efficient manner. I just would have imagined at some point in usability testing some of the items we are talking about would have come up.
I actually like the nav system, especially the use of the smaller screen on the instrument cluster. The smaller screen is all I need when driving...
One thing nice with the smaller screen is the number of lines through the arrow and how they change as you approach the turn so you truly know you are right on it.


----------



## v1mbrt (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: (Itzmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Itzmann* »_
I don't know about other people, but this has been the most unreliable section of the infotainment system for us.
The thing will calculate outrageous TDD and ETAs (Time to Destination and Estimated Time of Arrival) for hours, even if you travel for several hours at constant rates of speed, no stops.
Then, once you are about one hour prior to arrival, it will suddenly realize you are about to arrive and will start doing radical adjustments to TDD and ETA to match reality.
Yes, you can argue that it is averaging speeds from the time you first turned on the engine, and that it measures total driving time since the car was last off for at least 120 mins., and all that. But the bottom line is, displayed TDDs and ETAs are useless.


For me, it highly depends on the road type at the end of the trip. If the destination is next to the highway, the ETA is pretty good. If I do have a long piece of secondary road at the end of my trip, it's pretty far off and I easily can subtract 1 hour or so from its initial ETA.


----------



## jimay (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Keep in mind that the Phaeton infotainment and navigation system was developed in 2000 - 2001 and the final design specification was frozen in early 2002. For that era, it was a pretty sophisticated system.
Michael

Thus one of the interesting features of the uneasy interface between the automotive industry to the IT industry. 
I don't believe any automotive manufacturer understands there is true long term ROI for offering backward compatability and upgrades to existing products.
Think about an even choice between the Phaeton and a Lexus, Mercedes or BMW. With all other factors constant, would you be swayed if you knew that VW made reasonable attempts to offer features like Bluetooth, advanced navigation, satellite radio, advanced personalization, whatever - that were not available at the car's initial release?
Microsoft has taught the world there are not PROMISES to be relied on in IT infrastructure upgrades. Microsoft has also shown the world that these sorts of upgrades do a great job of keeping their client base in the Microsoft camp and away from the competition.
Which automotive will figure this out first? Will it be Ford, with that bizarre Microsoft offering? Maybe BMW with an advanced iDrive? VW seems to have a lot of solid architecture under the Passat right now. Who knows? Right now nobody seems to understand the potential.


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (jimay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimay* »_Microsoft has taught the world there are not PROMISES to be relied on in IT infrastructure upgrades. Microsoft has also shown the world that these sorts of upgrades do a great job of keeping their client base in the Microsoft camp and away from the competition.

Yeahbut...
I'd have to choose from four different types of bluetooth modules, ranging in price from $150 to $499, it would only "mostly" integrate into the existing system and I'd have to reboot it every so often in order to get it to work properly...oh wait. Nevermind. The aftermarket industry's already got that covered.


----------



## derrickonline (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

I beg to differ. My 2001 Acura CL Type S had a Navigation system that was maybe not as pretty to look at, but listed all street names, and was extrmely easy to use, and calculated times etc. 
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Phat Cat (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (derrickonline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derrickonline* »_I beg to differ. My 2001 Acura CL Type S had a Navigation system that was maybe not as pretty to look at, but listed all street names, and was extrmely easy to use, and calculated times etc. 
Just my 2 cents.









I agree. Same w/ 2001 Jag XKR I had. 
I find the Phaeton Nav OK but not a step forward. I don't write GPS software for a living but I am a software guy. I thought that better display of street names would have been a reasonably simple programming fix that would appear in an update. Maybe not enough on the road and they just wrapped it into the newer DVD based version.


----------



## derrickonline (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: (Phat Cat)*

Yes I'm sure it's related to the CD vs DVD setup. I wonder if it's possible to swap that CD unit out with an after market DVD unit? Hmmm. Probably not, but I can dream anyway.
I do like that the unit is mounted in the glove box rather than in the trunk like my Acura. I was always worried about smashing it with luggage or something. Though it never happened.


----------



## Son of Apollo (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (derrickonline)*

I'll go you one further: My wife's 2000 Acura TL is equipped with a factory NAV system (probably the same as yours) that's DVD based, touch screen, and fully programmable while at cruising speed. Not too safe, but very convenient and extremely user friendly. OK, granted -- it was a $2K option back then, and at the time Acura's system was widely regarded as the best of the best.
So I guess when VW decided to make navigation standard on all Phaetons, they got chintzy when choosing systems and ignored the GPS technology of the era. Even so, we continue to LOVE our Phaeton for the multitude of things VW decided to do right.
Yes, I've purchased the newest version of the BMW disc for my region of the country -- but even with the latest greatest software updates -- CD-ROM vs. DVD based technology is absolutely no contest -- period.
We figure the solution for us is to simply purchase one of the many portable (and very affordable) GPS touch screen units on the market today, and focus on enjoying all of the positive features that make the Phaeton the hands down best kept secret out there.


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

I think the nav details displayed on the small screen far outweigh the other negatives of the system. Being able to have that info front and center is very nice.
Also, used the Trip/Data screen when navigating last night and found it to be pretty close on a 45 minute trip.


----------



## Aristoteles (Sep 21, 2007)

Not wanting to apologise for the Phaeton's shortcomings but I seem to remember MB running into a whole heap of trouble with incompatible software systems and COMAND went DVD some time after the market leaders for the same reason. When you're trying to stay ahead of the pack in the electronic sophistication of your offerings usually there's a trade-off somewhere down the line and it winds up with unreliability and recalls. 
I keep being reminded of my RR when I take the Phaeton out on my favourite routes. I never thought I would have another car like that Rolls but I guess I do now. Funny thing is, I actually like the slightly old fashioned character of the Phaeton and don't mind a bit that it isn't on the bleeding edge of anything, except maybe the feelgood factor. But maybe I'm just old fashioned and that's not where the future lies.


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (Aristoteles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aristoteles* »_When you're trying to stay ahead of the pack in the electronic sophistication of your offerings usually there's a trade-off somewhere down the line and it winds up with unreliability and recalls. 

Well, this seems to be true with MB and with BMW. Their reliability ratings are pretty dismal. But how does Lexus and Infiniti manage to do it and not become unreliable? If you could just combine the superior driving dynamics of the German cars with the higher reliability of the Japanese, you'd just about have the perfect car..., if it had the character of the Phaeton! 
Steven


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (car_guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *car_guy* »_But how does Lexus and Infiniti manage to do it and not become unreliable?

Easy.
The Germans innovate, the Japanese refine those innovations.


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (chrisj428)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisj428* »_The Germans innovate, the Japanese refine those innovations. 

And then the Koreans make it cheaper. This is not a slam. They are putting out a good product for the money. You got to love free enterprise.








Regards,
Brent


----------



## Aristoteles (Sep 21, 2007)

Back on topic: I had that annoying seatbelt chime removed yesterday. For decades I've drifted down the front drive fastening the seatbelt. After six damnfool chimes from the seatbelt-pester-fairy the car then starts chiming again as you pass through 5mph. Now it's gone!







That, I call a valuable hidden de-feature. Anyone with a VAG-COM device can do it, I guess, who doesn't need their earhole bashed to get the belt done up.
The Bluetooth function was to be initialised FOC by the dealer at the same time except it turned out my mobile had the wrong flavour of Bluetooth.
Also, the automatic door lock/unlock driving feature is now enabled. Wonderful! And I can open the passenger doors on one remote button press instead of only after all those 'missed' doubleclicks and open/close windows remotely too. Cool. What with that and extra torque I like this car even more.


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (Itzmann)*

Pure speculation on my part but I'm betting that it pays no attention to your "average speed". I think it calculates ETA based on the posted speed limits for the roads you happen to be taking. Once you get close enough it adjusts the time accordingly. 
As an test, try sitting still at your home, punch in a Nav destination and then ask for an ETA. If it used your "average speed" as part of the methodology, it would not be able to give you an answer as your average speed would be zero.


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

This summer I found that even if I turn OFF the solar vent. From the A/C menu, the solar ventilation will work but with the indirect air vents!
Ahmad.


----------



## JulianBenjamin (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re:*

I've noticed a couple of times when I turn off the car, all the doors unlock. It's not consistent; sometimes I have to manually unlock all the doors to get something from the back.
Today, I decided to do some testing. It seems if I turn off the car and take out the key immediately, it doesn't unlock all the doors. However, if I turn off the car, and wait for the steering wheel to retract about halfway or more before taking out the key, all the doors unlock. I hear the door locks unlocking.
Can anyone else confirm this? Mines a 2004 V8.


----------



## Aristoteles (Sep 21, 2007)

I've noticed this inconsistency too but hadn't analysed it, as you have.
I must check it out.


----------



## ron kramer (Apr 16, 2007)

I have had the car a year and sat in the back seat just last week and discovered the hidden ashtrays.


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

What about the new *RNS 510* with 30 GB HDD, 10 of which dedicated for maps, 6.5" touch screen, 2D/3D, split screen, DVD/CD/MP3/WMA player, SD card slot. 
I will have this in my new Passat that I'll take delivery next week, however by looking around it doesn't seams is offered for the Phaeton yet, probably a rewarked software is needed for all the other car control commands to be integrated into the system.


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

Here's one my kids discovered a couple days ago. In the 5-seater on the cup-holders in the back seat, you can "pop out" the sides of the cupholders to make them hold bigger cups.
Very neat design....


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

_Quote »_probably a rewarked software is needed for all the other car control commands to be integrated into the system.

I think it would need a little more than software tweaks...


----------



## JulianBenjamin (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Automatic rear doors unlocking*

Regarding this, i noticed some inconsistencies, where it wasn't as I said that if you pull out the key when the steering wheel is halfway retracted all the doors will unlock. It's actually a lot simpler.
When the rear door is open and closed during a "trip cycle", arriving at your destination and turning off the car and taking out the key from the ignition will automatically unlock all doors. 
To reproduce:
1. Unlock car doors with key-fob.
2. Open rear door, and close rear door.
3. Open front door, start car, and travel.
4. Stop car, take out key, and rear doors will unlock, presumably allowing the people in the back that the car thinks is there because the rear door(s) were opened.
I usually open the rear door to place my laptop bag on the floor at the back, so when I stop the car, it unlocks the doors. Very cool feature!!


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: (derrickonline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derrickonline* »_Yes I'm sure it's related to the CD vs DVD setup. 

No it's not. It is a choice by VW group.
The HDD based SAT NAV in my car (RNS-510) with maps transferred from a DVD, also shows just a few road names, while showing the one you're at on the small screen.


----------



## nathansvt (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: (Kuwaity)*

Ahmad, what is the solar vent function?


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: (nathansvt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nathansvt* »_what is the solar vent function?

Solar panel is integrated in the sunroof and powers the A/C while the car is locked and parked, keeping the interiours cool.


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: (Highline)*

Please note the solar panel was not offered in NA Phaeton, though it is available in the A8.
PC


----------



## maverixz (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

And it is the only thing I miss not having in the Phaeton.


----------



## heisenberg2000 (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: (Highline)*

The Sunroof doesn't provide enough power to keep the A/C on. 
However it keeps the fans on, so the hot inside air can the vented to the outside.
Gernot


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

The solar panel will power the A/C blower only for 10 min. The air from the vents will got warmer and warmer since the refrigerant cycle is not active, I mean the evaporator will absorb all the heat from air.
It is very good feature in the summer specially when you park and get back quickly.

Ahmad


----------



## Aristoteles (Sep 21, 2007)

The standard residual heat function runs the blowers for up to 30 minutes but set to 'COOL' ambient air is cirulated, which is rather bettter than nothing on a hot sunny day.
I'm surprised the solar powered system shuts off the blowers while the ambient temperature remains lower than the cabin temperature, since any ventilation is better than none. I had thought that was the reasoning behind the solar version - to run the blowers for hours without drawing down the battery.


----------



## JulianBenjamin (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Front seat headrests*

Just noticed that the height of the headrests depends on how high the seat cushion is set to. I was in the passenger seat and had the seat height raised to the maximum and when I tried raising the headrest, it would rise about quarter of an inch and then stop. I got worried that maybe that motor isn't working anymore. The next day, I was driving, so I reached across and lowered the seat cushion, and decided to test the headrest again, and it worked fine. I then raised the seat cushion, and noticed that the headrest would lower back down as the seat rises to prevent hitting the roof of the car. Very cool feature.


----------



## Son of Apollo (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Hidden Features (car_guy)*

If your mobile phone battery is low, plug your car charger into the center armrest compartment's interior outlet. Of course it will charge with the ignition key in, but if you remove the key and exit the Phaeton, it will continue charging the phone.
A very convenient feature not found on many vehicles.


_Modified by Son of Apollo at 8:35 AM 10-29-2008_


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Hidden Features (Son of Apollo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Son of Apollo* »_If your mobile phone battery is low, plug your car charger into the center armrest compartment's interior outlet. Of course it will charge with the ignition key in, but if you remove the key and exit the Phaeton, it will continue charging the phone.
A very convenient feature not found on many vehicles.

Very convenient. In fact all four outlets are powered at all times.
Steven


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Hidden Features (car_guy)*

Photos re-hosted.
Michael


----------



## HunterST (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Hidden Features (PanEuropean)*

Back on topic... an interesting feature I just noticed: the doors have an inner and outer rubber seal. One on the door, one on the frame.
So when you close the doors, it's rubber-on-rubber, as opposed to rubber-on-steel. Which I'm sure contributes to the quiet ride.
Yet another example of the amazing engineering that went into this machine.


----------



## Aristoteles (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Hidden Features : Wiper Maintain*

This was another of those aha! moments. Waiting in line at the fuel pumps I decided to removes the detritus: pine needles etc from under the wiper blades. So went through the menu to position the blades in the 'change' position and they moved up 40 degrees and then stopped, as they should. A pump then became free so I drove forward and presto, the wipers automatically resumed the correct parked position.
In other words, you can't inadvertently drive off with inoperable wipers in the 'change wiper blade' position.
How many of us even know about this facility? Btw it has been observed elsewhere that if you leave the car parked & waiting to be valeted, it's wise to use this feature, as if the valeter lifte up the wiper blade (as they do) it causes the armature to foul the lip of the bonnet (or hood). (Another Top Tip







)


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Hidden Features : Wiper Maintain (Aristoteles)*

Yes I have that and its looks bad but only from the driver view.


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

*Re: Hidden Features : Wiper Maintain (Reflect)*

With the transmission of a V-8 Phaeton in 'Sport' mode (can't speak for the 12 cylinder cars) you can stomp/blip the gas pedal to downshift the tranny while decelerating. The transmission will downshift and hold the next lowest gear if revs are kept below 3,200 rpm. It almost (no, it's not a Ferrari







) rev matches this way. All other trans functions of 'Sport' mode remain the same. You can blip and downshift your way right down to first gear and never touch the shifter







.


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Hidden Features : Wiper Maintain (Rowayton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rowayton* »_With the transmission of a V-8 Phaeton in 'Sport' mode (can't speak for the 12 cylinder cars) you can stomp/blip the gas pedal to downshift the tranny while decelerating. The transmission will downshift and hold the next lowest gear if revs are kept below 3,200 rpm. It almost (no, it's not a Ferrari







) rev matches this way. All other trans functions of 'Sport' mode remain the same. You can blip and downshift your way right down to first gear and never touch the shifter







.

Rowayton, you have peaked my interest here!! Have got to try this on the way home. Obviously, race car drive I ain't


----------



## Solipsism12 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Hidden Features (HunterST)*

It also keeps an amazing amount of dust and dirt outside the car, where it belongs. Since my neighborhood roads are gravel, privately owned by the community, my house ends up being nearly a mile off the paved county roadways. The double seal really makes a big difference in the amount of stuff that would otherwise build up on the inner sills pillars and jambs during dry weather. Of course it can be frustrating to wash the car, knowing that it will only stay clean until you get out of the driveway.


----------



## paddyh (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Hidden Features : Wiper Maintain (Rowayton)*

Seems to work the same on the W12, and also in non-sport (granny) mode too, although the behavior is a little different, and I haven't quite figured out the exact sequence. It does change to 4th (from 5th), but then drop right back to 5th - so the revs will be something different.
Patrick


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: Hidden Features : Wiper Maintain (Rowayton)*

What??! I didn't know this
I don't play with auto trans, only manual trans..
Just don't hurt it, please


----------



## togetheradecade (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

The solar panel will power the A/C blower only for 10 min. The air from the vents will got warmer and warmer since the refrigerant cycle is not active, I mean the evaporator will absorb all the heat from air.
It is very good feature in the summer specially when you park and get back quickly.

Ahmad
That's interesting. My Phaeton is a NA model so it doesn't have the solar roof. On the other hand, my '01 Allroad does have it and it stays on all day when there is enough sunlight and heat to justify it.


_Modified by togetheradecade at 8:57 PM 1-25-2009_


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

I found another interesting feature.
Even when you disable the solar ventilation (which opens the vents when you turn the engine off), the solar ventilation will work but through the indirect vents under the wind shield.
I remember the car interior was warm and the sky was clear in that sunny day.


----------



## Aristoteles (Sep 21, 2007)

The fuel filler flap release. 
This I inadvertently operated the fuel flap release while trying to lower the driver's window to pay a toll fee (crossing the Thames river) in the dark. Because of an engine or door interlock - don't know which - thankfully it did not ping open.
Which spared me the need to look like a dork while I got out and closed it.
Either that, or my high speed driving caused the slipstream to shut it.
I know which explanation I prefer.








PS would the boot/trunk have opened had I pulled the release?


----------



## dlouie (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: (Aristoteles)*

For those of you who don't like to touch the paint at all. Try flicking the fuel door shut instead of pressing it closed. There's enough tension in the hinge to snap it shut on it's own. Close the door by the edges and with roughly about 2" of gap remaining from the strike, let go quickly. It should latch properly... at least mine does.


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (Aristoteles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aristoteles* »_PS would the boot/trunk have opened had I pulled the release?









I tried it when I was moving very slowly (coming to a stop) and it did not open.


----------



## Aristoteles (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (car_guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *car_guy* »_
I tried it when I was moving very slowly (coming to a stop) and it did not open.

Did you do that on my account? How kind!


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (Aristoteles)*

I found that the fuel cap is related to which gear you select, try with D position and it won’t open. Put it in P or N (not sure) then you can open it.
This feature prevents you from opening the cap while driving, unlike other cars.


----------



## hcrane (Apr 24, 2010)

*Door lock indication*

Was leaving the garage the other day and noticed the light on the passenger door lock was on - the one on the driver's door was not - thought I had a burned out bulb but once I got going a bit faster, the driver's door locked and the light came on. Guess that's how you can tell if a door is locked when you are in the car - the light on the door lock button comes on. Not sure if this is in the manual - I'm in FL and the car is in MA.


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

Just thought I'd add an item here to bump this thread to the top for those new to the forum to see.

Someone in another thread had a link to a paper on the heating, ventilation and air conditioning system (HVAC) in the Phaeton and it said that the system temporarily puts itself into recirculation mode when the car is in reverse. This is to prevent introducing exhaust gases into the car. 

Talk about attention to detail!

Steven


----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)

If anyone remains seated in the car after dark, the cabin door handle lights remain on until they leave and the car is locked.


----------



## steveskinr (Oct 31, 2007)

For security, the garage door openers will not work after the car door is opened. But they will still work after you turn off the ignition - before you open the car door.

That is probably not a Phaeton-specific feature, but it is well thought out none-the-less.

One of our non-Phaetons has a garage door opener that is always "on" - which is a concern when you consider parking it on the street. If someone accesses the car outside your house, they can access your house.


----------



## DNAguy (Oct 13, 2009)

*Please tell me how you did it?*

How did you get the remote to automatically open all 4 doors? Enquiring minds want to know.

Buck


----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)

DNAguy said:


> How did you get the remote to automatically open all 4 doors? Enquiring minds want to know.
> 
> Buck


Push unlock twice.


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

DNAguy said:


> How did you get the remote to automatically open all 4 doors? Enquiring minds want to know.


You can have the default for one press of the remote button changed by VW or someone with a VAG-COM. I had mine changed to open all four doors with one press.

You can change other things as well (is there a list somewhere?) such as whether the car locks itself when you drive, as well as chime settings for lights left on or key left in the ignition. 

Steven


----------



## DNAguy (Oct 13, 2009)

*Good to know*

Steven, thanks....my wife is always complaining she can't get the timing right to open all doors...and the seat belt chimes would be great to turn off....Will my dealer be able to reprogram the chimes or would it violate some US laws....


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

For an explanation about what programming customization can be done for door unlocking, seat belt chimes, etc., please refer to these threads, all of which are listed in the Phaeton Forum 'Table of Contents' (FAQ by Category)


*Programming and Configuring the Phaeton 
(What the owner can easily do)*
 Store Settings for the Seat Memory buttons, key fobs, driver preferences (a complete how-to guide for setting up a new Phaeton)
....- A Useful Suggestion for Seat Memory Button Programming
Program the Homelink Garage Door Opener
....- Another Garage Door Opener Discussion
....- Yet another Garage Door Opener Discussion
Adjust the Clock, Keep the clock time synchronized with the GPS satellite constellation
....- additional information concerning GPS clock synchronization
 Preset Sound System volume when car is powered up
 Telematics - Set up the OnStar System (North America only)
....- additional discussion about OnStar
Heating and Ventilation - adjusting the footwell temperature differential
 Preserving Suspension Setting Changes across Start Cycles 
How to save passenger side exterior rear view mirror memory position for use when backing up.
Alarm System - How to disable cabin motion sensors (important information if you have a pet)
*Programming and Configuring the Phaeton 
....(What your Phaeton service technician can do for you) *
 Turn off the seat belt warning message and chime (Dealers may not disable this feature in the United States)
 Turn off the "Key in Ignition" warning chime (Dealers may not disable this feature in the United States)
 Define preferences for door locking and unlocking behavior
 Define preferences for daytime running lights (DRL) (Dealers may not disable this feature in Canada)
 Turn off Tire Pressure Monitoring if you install snow tires without TPM sensors
 Getting Rid of the Navigation Acceptance Screen (legal warning screen)
....Warning on screen upon startup (additional discussion about yet another North American model warning screen)
Adjust rear Park Distance Control measurements to allow for presence of a bicycle rack or trailer hitch
Enable remote window operation (up or down) using the buttons on the Key Fob
Change the Language used on the Infotainment Display


----------



## seawind3000 (Sep 17, 2010)

I was on the way to a fire call this morning, had the hazard lights on and not wearing my seat belt. (I know.... shame on me) the clicking of the hazard lights went silent as the car warned me about the seat belt and clicked away after the warning, this repeated 3 or 4 times on the way to the fire hall. So the clicking of the signal/hazard lights is heard on the same system as the warnings, it's not the flasher relay that we hear.

Mike


----------



## RUDDY1965 (Sep 16, 2008)

I think I've found one.

The cruise control system has -/+ buttons on the steering wheel which adjust the speed by 5 mph up or down. Often handy and I use it. Problem is if you are approaching other traffic and you wish to adjust by a bit less than 5 then its messy meaning you have to look away from the road.

Pressing the set/resume buttons will adjust the speed by only 1 mph up or down each time. I had the car for 18 months before I found this.

Please don't tell me this is listed in the manual and I'm wasting your time.

Ian


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

I'd not found it in the manual - but I did find it here on another post some time ago... can't remember which. But I think it is an essential feature.... I use it every day!

Regards

M


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

I didn't read through this whole post, so forgive me if this is a repeat-

"What's unique is that it has an air quality sensor. It can detect pollutants in the outside air. If it detects smog or foul air, it closes the outside circulation and recirculates the air inside the car until you are past the pollutants."


Source- http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-srv/liveonline/advertisers/viewpoint_vw22704.htm


----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)

PowerDubs said:


> I didn't read through this whole post, so forgive me if this is a repeat-
> 
> "What's unique is that it has an air quality sensor. It can detect pollutants in the outside air. If it detects smog or foul air, it closes the outside circulation and recirculates the air inside the car until you are past the pollutants."
> 
> ...


Has anyone ever been aware of the car actually doing this....... I drove through a part of the country that was full of dairy farms The smell was so bad that it woke up my wife and the car did nothing. I didn't see any lights come on or sense any fan speed changes. I wonder what it would take to engage this system and how would we know if it ever did come on?


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

The following info is from the Self Study Programme for HVAC. If your air quality sensor was working correctly, I assume the natural odors from the cows did not qualify as a pollutant. 

*Air quality sensor G238 - Fitting location and task*
The sensor is fitted in the area of the fresh air intake in the plenum chamber together with the
fresh air intake duct temperature sensor G89. It has the task of detecting pollutants in the
ambient air. When the sensor was developed, it was assumed that pollutants in the air occur in
the form of oxidisable or reducible gases. The sensor signal is required by the Climatronic
control unit for the automatic air recirculation function. If this function is switched on, the air
flow flap is closed automatically and the air recirculation flap opens if the sensor detects
pollutants in the fresh air intake.

*Function*
Detecting pollutant concentration is based on resistance measurement.
If the measured resistance deviates from a default value, the air conditioner control unit
concludes that the ambient air is contaminated and starts up the automatic air recirculation
function.

Hope that helps with the mystery.

Jim X


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

53 0val said:


> Has anyone ever been aware of the car actually doing this....... I drove through a part of the country that was full of dairy farms The smell was so bad that it woke up my wife and the car did nothing. I didn't see any lights come on or sense any fan speed changes. I wonder what it would take to engage this system and how would we know if it ever did come on?


You have to make sure the function is turned on in one of the HVAC menus. I don't remember exactly which one. I also found that using another particular function (residual heat, maybe?) will reset the recirc function to off. When I have a chance I will try to figure it out and post a more complete response.

Steven


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

Another example of extreme attention to detail is the raised part of selected steering wheel buttons. When you internalize their placement it allows you to find particular buttons on the wheel with your fingers without looking at the buttons. I find this particularly useful at night especially if I've turned off the steering wheel illumination.

Steven


----------



## churchy (Sep 9, 2008)

Does this one take the biscuit......when my son used my car over the holiday period I just had to watch it out of the widow. He had the rear fog lights on and when he braked at the end of the drive only to outer half of the outer brake light aluminated. Who would think of that?

Happy New Year to you all,
Barry.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

churchy said:


> ...He had the rear fog lights on and when he braked at the end of the drive only the outer half of the outer (brake) light illuminated...


Hi Barry:

Wow, that really is "thinking around corners". The amount of engineering thought that went into this car is just amazing.

Michael


----------



## seawind3000 (Sep 17, 2010)

*Valet key fob*

If you replace the button pad on the Valet key fob with a 3 button pad, the trunk button WILL work. 

The trunk "button" is on the circuit board but the 'valet" pad doesn't have the pin to activate it, change the pad and it becomes a full function third key... or second key for me.

Mike


----------



## sjglaser (Nov 18, 2009)

Good to know! I'm in the same boat.... ordering key pad on Ebay.... Thanks!


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow, I like that feature. Thanks!


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

("Wow, I like that feature")

So might all the valets . Probably not a Phaeton specific hidden feature but a good find none the less. Phaeton key FOBs aren't inexpensive .
Will/can a Phaeton key FOB function with the front button cover removed?

Ron


----------



## seawind3000 (Sep 17, 2010)

YES IT CAN!!! if you peel off the pad all three moment switches are exposed.

Mike


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Just a head's up to anyone who might be thinking of taking their key fob apart - see this discussion for instructions about how to re-adapt the radio transmitter in the key fob to the car in case the key fob and the car become 'disconnected' as a result of the handwork carried out on the key fob:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-the-car-(includes-reprogramming-instructions)

Michael


----------



## HunterST (Dec 11, 2008)

*Found another!*

Wow, after all this time I just found another feature. On alternating uses of the windshield wipers, when the wipers go back to their park position the wiper arms reverse and "flex" the wiper blade into the "up" position. Which (presumably) extends the life of your wiper blades by not parking them in the "down" position every time.


----------



## stefanuk (Jul 7, 2010)

*mileage resetting*

Just part filled my car today and found a 'new' feature.
I only put a few pounds in to get me through the rest of the week until the weekend when i will fill it as i'm heading towards Manchester. Anyway, i didn't zero the trip reading after putting in some diesel but when i went into the long term stats to look at the readings i found that it had zeroed itself automatically. 

Stefan


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

Sounds to me that if you open the fuel door the trip computer assumes you will be adding fuel - even if you don't and then does a reset. Now I'm going to have to get off my lazy bum and see. Thanks .
Ron


----------



## 611 (Sep 1, 2010)

I just noticed a 12V outlet in the trunk! Its hidden right at the top on the left side under the rear window area. Its a small push button labeled "12 V" that you push and out folds the outlet, its even dampened so that it presents itself slowly. Nice Touch. 

The only thing I could imagine it would be used for would be a cooler in the trunk.

Kevin


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

Or to plug in a 12 volts vacuum cleaner, or a compressor, or a computer to charge, or...


----------



## eurolok003 (Mar 16, 2009)

I think there are measured value blocks in the central electronics module that can enable adjustment of the amount of footwell lighting. I got this while looking through the Bentley Manual. Can someone verify if this is possible?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Footwell lighting intensity can *NOT *be adjusted in the (GP0) Phaeton. Further, if it could be adjusted, it would be done by way of Adaptation values, not MVBs. MVBs are read-only values.

Michael


----------



## Expoman (May 15, 2011)

Many thanks for this, I have a cooler box and need to use it tomorrow, now no unsightly blue plastic box balanced on he leather seats! 

Best,
Steven


----------



## churchy (Sep 9, 2008)

Expoman said:


> Many thanks for this, I have a cooler box and need to use it tomorrow, now no unsightly blue plastic box balanced on he leather seats!
> 
> Best,
> Steven


Steven,

My experience with a 12v cooler box in the boot is that it becomes noticeably less efficient the hotter it gets, especially in sunny France where I often use mine, where as in the cabin at 20C its much more effective…..so its swings and roundabouts.

Barry.


----------



## Expoman (May 15, 2011)

churchy said:


> Steven,
> 
> My experience with a 12v cooler box in the boot is that it becomes noticeably less efficient the hotter it gets, especially in sunny France where I often use mine, where as in the cabin at 20C its much more effective…..so its swings and roundabouts.
> 
> Barry.


Thanks Barry, you make a very good point there, I think over a longer period it will definitely be better off in the car - just been to Bordeaux this morning to buy various frozen oriental specialities and all was well in the boot however had it been a hotter day than day as is the norm at this time of the year and the box itself been in the hot boot, I think it would have struggled.

Oh well, I'll just have to ask Mrs C to clamber into the boot (trunk) next time........

All best,
Steven


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

New one on me: if you press the MAP button when navigation is active, the centre console displays a map of your route. If you press MAP again it toggles to split screen mode. I thought I could only get to this by setting it to Symbol display in the NAV screens. I'm very pleased to have found this (although I confess I have not checked that it is not in the manual..... )

Regards

Mike


----------



## Passat2001_5lover (Dec 11, 2001)

*This is from the 1st mention of navigation in the TOC*



dcowan699 said:


> I don't usually use the nav since I don't travel much , but last night I activated a destination just to sit back and observe the system. Well, later I pressed the "map" hardkey to enlarge the map. Then for some reason I pressed the "map" button for the second time and it activated something on the screen that I didn't know would happen. Pressing the "map" button twice (after initiating a destination) will split the screen into a map on the right half of the screen and the left half of the screen will show you what you normally see on the display where the speedometer is. That way if you want to see CD or radio information on the heads-up display , you can see the up-to-date turning instructions on the main screen of the infotainment screen.
> Even though the nav isn't DVD, I feel it does have quite a good bit of accuracy and serves the function well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
> David
> 
> ...


Mike,
The above is from the TOC.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Shows I need to get out less and spend more time on the forum!!


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

I blame over-indulgence on eccles cakes.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

You've not overindulged until your belly touches the steering wheel


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

> You've not overindulged until your belly touches the steering wheel


:laugh::laugh:

Hard to do in a Phaeton - by far the best driver side belly room I have ever had in a passenger car. I have even driven it without the seat set all the way back after one of my sons changed the settings associated with my key. There is no other car I have been in where I don't automatically put the seat all the way back first.

Victor


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Victor R said:


> :laugh::laugh:
> 
> There is no other car I have been in where I don't automatically put the seat all the way back first.
> 
> Victor


Me too, it was the most important buying reason for me. During that test drive, I also discovered about a dozen other most important buying reasons.....


----------



## VloJoh (Jan 2, 2012)

*Hook assembly*



PanEuropean said:


> Here's another thoughtful touch - a built-in little hook to hold the cover for the spare tire well in the raised position when you lift it.
> *Built-in Hook*
> 
> 
> ...


I found the broken remains of this hook in my car. I think I have all the bits but am not sure how the spring is attached. Is it possible to send me a picture of the assembly? 

Thanks,

John


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

*Child lock indication on rear AC panel.*

Hi all,
Today, just by chance, noticed that if any of the child lock buttons are pressed an indication appears on the rear AC panel. See the pic below.









Cheers.

Gabriel


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted.

Michael


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> Today, just by chance, noticed that if any of the child lock buttons are pressed an indication appears on the rear AC panel.


Raised my curiosity - I just checked, and found that the rear HVAC controls are disabled when either of the 'child' buttons in the driver's door are pressed and that icon appears. Only the face vent air volume buttons work.

It's probably in the handbook, but I'm too idle today to go out again and retrieve it and look.

Chris


----------



## IwasHuman (Jun 30, 2012)

Rowayton said:


> Sounds to me that if you open the fuel door the trip computer assumes you will be adding fuel - even if you don't and then does a reset. Now I'm going to have to get off my lazy bum and see. Thanks .
> Ron


Just saw this and have a note. If you're talking about the Trip Data for fuel consumption in the center display, I think it resets whenever it detects a drastic fuel level increase. I have an inclined driveway, and if I reverse in when parking, as I usually do, the next morning it will be zeroed out for the current tank. When my wife drives it, she pulls in forward to park, and it does not zero out. Kind of a bummer, as I'd like to see what the car says I'm getting per tank, vs what the handy app on my phone is calculating.


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

> ...I'd like to see what the car says I'm getting per tank, vs what the handy app on my phone is calculating....





> ...I reverse in when parking..the next morning it will be zeroed out....When my wife drives it, she pulls in forward to park, and it does not zero out...





> Kind of a bummer...


The solution for you to see what you are getting per tank according to the Phaeton's Trip Data seems obvious to me.... Ask your wife, if you don't see it. 

Victor


----------



## IwasHuman (Jun 30, 2012)

Or start pulling straight in. Problem is the car looks way better backed up the drive. Oh the dilemma.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Don't know if this has been mentioned before, or if it's actually a bug on mine, but if I remove the key before opening the driver's door, the steering wheel doesn't fully retract. So long as I open the door prior to taking the key out, it retracts all the way.


----------



## seawind3000 (Sep 17, 2010)

New feature (to me) If you switch the outside mirror knob to "drivers side" and bring in the mirror, the passengers mirror will move in as well. So if you change drivers and need to adjust both mirrors up or down, in or out , the one movement changes both!

Mike


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

That sounds like a developing problem with the mirror potentiometer. Mine now intermittently does something similar, either adjusting both mirrors simultaneously or the L adjusting the right and the R adjusting the left. It shows up on a scan as a potentiometer problem, but the dealer won't do anything about it because they can't reliably reproduce the symptoms. What's the point of having a CAN system if you're not going to take any notice of it???


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

invisiblewave said:


> That sounds like a developing problem with the mirror potentiometer.


not sure. Both mine do this. There is a deal of information about this in the handbook. My GP0 is more complex still as it has the memory pack... 

But I think this is normal behaviour.

M


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Maybe I'm misunderstanding exactly what he was saying. How do you adjust the driver's mirror individually if they both move when the switch is in the L position? Mine started misbehaving after they changed the interior mirror & controller.


----------



## seawind3000 (Sep 17, 2010)

lol it might be a problem.... or a feature. In "L" i move both mirrors, in "R" I only move the right mirror.

Mike


----------



## True_North (Jan 30, 2010)

*Dipped lights turn on at speed?*

I have noticed that, even in bright sunlight, if you drive rather 'fast' (70 mph in the uk, of course....!) the lights turn on whatever the ambient light is - safety feature? Gets my vote.

Mike


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

seawind3000 said:


> lol it might be a problem.... or a feature. In "L" i move both mirrors, in "R" I only move the right mirror.
> 
> Mike


 Doesn't work that way in Britain.... but then we drive on the traditional side of the road...

It is in fact the mirror image of what you described. So I guess it's the same.

To move the driver's mirror on its own, I think it might do that if you're in D. Both move together if in R. To move the driver's mirror on it's own in R, switch it to passenger side then back to driver's side.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Something I noticed today and don't recall anyone mentioning before. When you put the car into reverse, the auto-dimming function on the rear view mirror is turned off. It is enabled automatically again once you move out of reverse.


----------



## seawind3000 (Sep 17, 2010)

In NAR cars, if you have the external mirror switch selected to left (driver) and you move the mirror up,down, in or out, the right mirror also moves. So if you need to move the mirror down after someone has driven the car, the one adjustment moves them both!! 

Mike


----------



## Irish Phaeton (Sep 6, 2010)

n968412L said:


> Doesn't work that way in Britain.... but then we drive on the traditional side of the road...
> 
> It is in fact the mirror image of what you described. So I guess it's the same.
> 
> To move the driver's mirror on its own, I think it might do that if you're in D. Both move together if in R. To move the driver's mirror on it's own in R, switch it to passenger side then back to driver's side.


AFAIK this is the same on all VW / Audi cars. Certainly was that way in my wife's 2000 golf & 2008 Audi ( as in is in my P). There is a certain logic in that I can adjust both mirrors simultaneously as passenger side mimics drivers side, but with opposite action, if that makes sense...


----------



## seawind3000 (Sep 17, 2010)

LOL I could not see me going through 200+ posts to see if someone had already found this  sorry

Mike


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Michael attempted to explain the logic of moving both mirrors together, but for me it's even more useless and confusing than TPMS!


----------



## Don1_Gibson (Jun 19, 2014)

*Front door pockets*

I found out that the front door pockets are on hinges, and open out. Seems that the last owner and car valet didn't know that either...


----------



## Clearwater (Jan 12, 2014)

*Hidden-Features radio*

When the front display is in radio mode and you are scanning stations, if you press the knurled button on the wheel, it stops the scan.


----------



## ThomaSX (Apr 17, 2014)

*headlight washer*

I have always wanted to have a car with headlight washer as I never had that before. Well, I acquired my P knowing it's a pretty basic one and there are no pushbuttons for the washer, so I automatically assumed it just doesn't have one. I couldn't have been more wrong! If you:
- have your headlights on
- and keep pulling the windscreen washer lever towards you for more than 1.5 sec
then voila, your headlight washer jets pop out and do their magic (one at a time)!

I specifically looked up the original owners manual (in German) and it's actually there, but in a kind of by-the-way style, it really doesn't stand out, it has a literal description, but no illustration.

So, after so many years of fruitless desire I DO HAVE HEADLIGHT WASHER!  I am really loving this car :laugh:

Cheers,
Tamas


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

ThomaSX said:


> I have always wanted to have a car with headlight washer as I never had that before. Well, I acquired my P knowing it's a pretty basic one and there are no pushbuttons for the washer, so I automatically assumed it just doesn't have one. I couldn't have been more wrong! If you:
> - have your headlights on
> - and keep pulling the windscreen washer lever towards you for more than 1.5 sec
> then voila, your headlight washer jets pop out and do their magic (one at a time)!
> ...


If you're familiar (and why would you be...) with the British television entertainment programme "Top Gear", there's a journalist on it called Jeremy Clarkson who waxed lyrical about the headlight washers - particularly their staggered operating pattern. He then almost had an apolectic fit of admiration for the hinges on the powerd boot! Worth googling to see if you can find the clip. It was on youtube for many years, but has recently been harder to find.

Regards

M


----------



## IwasHuman (Jun 30, 2012)

Series 2 episode 10 os the one you're looking for. He makes some pretty good jokes about the car, but all in admiration. Typical Jeremy Clarkson. It should be on netflix as well, if you have that. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cata1569 (Jun 25, 2012)

n968412L said:


> If you're familiar (and why would you be...) with the British television entertainment programme "Top Gear", there's a journalist on it called Jeremy Clarkson who waxed lyrical about the headlight washers -



Clarkson is the salt and pepper for the show.I would not imagine Top Gear without him. 
Top Gear :thumbup:

cata


----------



## IwasHuman (Jun 30, 2012)

Exactly. Have you seen the US version? Ugh. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ThomaSX (Apr 17, 2014)

n968412L said:


> If you're familiar (and why would you be...) with the British television entertainment programme "Top Gear", there's a journalist on it called Jeremy Clarkson who waxed lyrical about the headlight washers - particularly their staggered operating pattern. He then almost had an apolectic fit of admiration for the hinges on the powerd boot! Worth googling to see if you can find the clip. It was on youtube for many years, but has recently been harder to find.
> 
> Regards
> 
> M


I actually am familiar with it and moreover, that particular episode was the one that got me intrigued about the Phaetons 
I tried watching Top Gear USA when I lived stateside, but ... well, let's just say they couldn't really get that right, could they?


----------



## IwasHuman (Jun 30, 2012)

Not at all. I think I enjoyed one episode, when they took the trucks up to Alaska. They actually had some hi points in that one, but the rest is garbage. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Before this turns into a Fox v BBC war, I would like to point out that 8 out of the 10 best-selling box sets sold in UK were created in North America, showing which side of the pond the British public vote for with their spare TV dollars... 

CB


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Paximus said:


> Before this turns into a Fox v BBC war, I would like to point out that 8 out of the 10 best-selling box sets sold in UK were created in North America, showing which side of the pond the British public vote for with their spare TV dollars...
> 
> CB


Whilst being a contributor to the trade imbalance you mention....it's not necessarily a simple statistic... what's the size of the respective markets etc....

I have recently learned about Pontiac Azteks via this method... and I think it was shown in this forum that some neighbours of Desparate Housewives drove Phaetons....


----------



## cbh123 (Aug 25, 2013)

I secretly like the Aztec - and back in 2006, I looked for a used one, as a winter car. It was awesomely ahead of its time. 
A crossover before crossovers were cool. 
However as poorly as they did in the market place, I found a worse sales flop. I bought an X-Type. Lol. Always searching for the ultimate depreciating winter beater. 

Now I have a vw as my "winter" car.

Clarkson liked the X, and the vw, and most if the other cars I like. I use engineering judgement, - he uses his paycheque, and somehow we agree. 

My good cars never see snow, barely rain nor the light of day. 

Hidden feature to make this post worthy? - when you use the push button start on the vw, the key blinks at you as you press the button - terrific.


----------



## ThomaSX (Apr 17, 2014)

*Rear center vents to chill drinks*

In lieu of a cooler box here is a trick to keep your beverage cool using that small stowage compartment right behind the rear center vents  
I understand it may not be available on all cars, particularly those with more sophisticated rear AC panels though...

<a href="http://s1277.photobucket.com/user/tamaserdi/media/IMG_20140703_135038_zps6dea0b69.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y487/tamaserdi/IMG_20140703_135038_zps6dea0b69.jpg" border="0" alt="Phaeton rear center vents photo IMG_20140703_135038_zps6dea0b69.jpg"/></a>


----------



## IwasHuman (Jun 30, 2012)

That is by far the most technologically advanced feature that I've seen yet! I wish mine had that feature. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bindaham (Apr 4, 2014)

seawind3000 said:


> In NAR cars, if you have the external mirror switch selected to left (driver) and you move the mirror up,down, in or out, the right mirror also moves. Mike



That good feature is fitted in my ROW V8 as well


----------



## West Country (Jan 4, 2012)

ThomaSX said:


> In lieu of a cooler box here is a trick to keep your beverage cool using that small stowage compartment right behind the rear center vents


I just love this 'feature'. So much better than the 'proper' cupholders, and the bottles are out of the way and out of sight too. Should have thought of it for myself, but I didn't - so thanks!

Edmund


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

invisiblewave said:


> Michael attempted to explain the logic of moving both mirrors together, but for me it's even more useless and confusing than TPMS!


Hi Martin:

It makes a lot of sense (once you are used to it) if you have two drivers using the same car.

The rationale is that so far as exterior mirrors are concerned, the only difference possible between various drivers is the position of the driver's head (their eyeballs). For example, my wife is not as tall as I am, hence, after she has adjusted the seat to her liking, her head is a bit further forward and a bit lower than where my head would be. If, after she has used the car, I adjust the left mirror to the appropriate position for my use, the right mirror will also have moved to the correct position (and require no further adjustment) because it moves symmetrically with the left mirror.

In theory, if my wife used her own key for the Phaeton, and if we had the key memories programmed correctly, the mirrors would self-adjust to whatever position she left them in last time she used the car. But, she doesn't always use 'her' key. And, on our other VW (a Golf), it is necessary to manually adjust mirrors, because the Golf does not retain driver preferences matched to the key.

If you are the only user of a Phaeton, the symmetrical movement of mirrors offers little benefit, except that if you decide to adjust your seat to a different position such as higher or lower, fore or aft, you only need to re-align the left mirror (with the knob in the 'L' position), and the right mirror will automatically follow the same adjustment. 

Michael


----------



## ThomaSX (Apr 17, 2014)

*Nav POI & Low traction start*

Just found these out:
- If you select a POI category in the Nav system (termed as Special Address I think) and then just back out to the main map, the category locations will be displayed, ie fuel stations, parking, etc.
- You can select 2nd gear in manual tiptronic mode while being stationary to perform gentle start under low traction condition, ie ice/snow. Although I am not sure I see the point for this on an AWD car


----------



## steveskinr (Oct 31, 2007)

Very interesting. 

I'll try this also.

Then I'll see if it works with paddles.


----------



## pmicaza (Feb 26, 2014)

*top gear*

A good way to think of the brit version vs the amer version is
Brit beer vs amer beer.

Btw: is it true that the stig is really an unemployed
Danger mouse?


----------



## IcantPark (Jun 5, 2009)

pmicaza said:


> A good way to think of the brit version vs the amer version is
> Brit beer vs amer beer.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

steveskinr said:


> Then I'll see if it works with paddles.


It doesn't on mine.


----------



## cbh123 (Aug 25, 2013)

PanEuropean said:


> Hi Martin:
> 
> It makes a lot of sense (once you are used to it) if you have two drivers using the same car.
> 
> ...


I have seen this symmetrical movement on other cars with defective switches.....
My P does not behave this way, left is left, right is right. 
I think as much as trying to explain the behaviour is "possible" the reality is that it is a busted switch. 
Slight possibility it is an '04 thing ?


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

cbh123 said:


> I have seen this symmetrical movement on other cars with defective switches.....
> My P does not behave this way, left is left, right is right.
> I think as much as trying to explain the behaviour is "possible" the reality is that it is a busted switch.


Unless I just hadn't noticed it before, mine didn't start exhibiting the behaviour until the dealer changed the interior mirror assembly.


----------



## VloJoh (Jan 2, 2012)

*Protection from parking damage*

When I was not paying enough attention whilst trying to leave a parking garage, I accidentally put the car in Drive instead of Reverse. I was just an inch or two away from a huge concrete pillar at the front. The only thing that happened was that the Park Assist gave a beep and nothing moved!!!! In reverse it nicely rolled out then after that.
Not sure I want to try this again but some further experimentation will be planned to confirm this safety feature.

John


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

VloJoh said:


> When I was not paying enough attention whilst trying to leave a parking garage, I accidentally put the car in Drive instead of Reverse. I was just an inch or two away from a huge concrete pillar at the front. The only thing that happened was that the Park Assist gave a beep and nothing moved!!!! In reverse it nicely rolled out then after that.
> Not sure I want to try this again but some further experimentation will be planned to confirm this safety feature.
> 
> John


Do you have adaptive cruise control? If so, isn't it supposed to have crash avoidance? Mercedes had that in 2001 on its new SL Class. My sister-in-law's Subaru has it. When it's switched on, it won't let her crash into the car in front.

My garage is barely long enough for my Phaeton, so I light up all of the warning lights when I pull it in. I could try to nudge the wall next time to see if my (regular cruise control equipped) Phaeton will let me. (I used to park by feel with my even longer '77 Ford so I could close the garage door.)


----------



## VloJoh (Jan 2, 2012)

*Crash avoidance*



53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Do you have adaptive cruise control? If so, isn't it supposed to have crash avoidance? Mercedes had that in 2001 on its new SL Class. My sister-in-law's Subaru has it. When it's switched on, it won't let her crash into the car in front.
> 
> My garage is barely long enough for my Phaeton, so I light up all of the warning lights when I pull it in. I could try to nudge the wall next time to see if my (regular cruise control equipped) Phaeton will let me. (I used to park by feel with my even longer '77 Ford so I could close the garage door.)


I do have adaptive cruise control and front assist. I thought that front assist only started working above a certain speed.

I'll report after some further testing

John


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

VloJoh said:


> I do have adaptive cruise control and front assist. I thought that front assist only started working above a certain speed.
> 
> I'll report after some further testing
> 
> John


I forgot to update my findings. Both of my Phaetons have park assist. I usually pull in until both red lights on each side illuminate. Since you posted this, I have bumped into the wall with both Phaetons. 

-Eric


----------

